# *Rant* bout old Barn



## BarnBum444 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hey Im new here but i just wanted to rant about my old barn....well here it goes....


Im not gonna use real names but ill use fake names because im somewhat nice like that=)

my barn was good at first.. it seemed really fun..but then after about 3 years of riding there i got sick of it..I will start off tellin about my horse Dude. MOst of the horses at the barn were brain dead lesson horses(i know not all are but these people treated them like machines) But dude was different. I was leasing him at the time and we had formed a great bond and he turned out to be a great jumper. Well one day my trainers husband went out to feed the horses. But he didn't let dude or the other horse Gee in and they were spazzing at the fence because they knew it was feeding time. So miss E my trainer went out to let them in. Dude was waiting patiently at the fence to be let in...and the second miss E openned the fence Gee came flying in and scared dude. Dude ran off and did a sideways buck which caused him to colic. They opted to not do the surgery to untwist the intestines so they let him get worse and put hiom down so they could buy a new GREEN 3yr old for they're "daughter" instead of getting a new lesson horse when they're "daughter" already had a champion jumper that she was running into the ground. (it was a selle francis).
Afer that they still made me pay $350 for lease a month after dude died while they took 2 months to find a new horse for me to ride. Then after those two months they said i could ride a QH named RAJ. Since I only paid half lease that meant other people could ride RAJ whenever they wanted but it got down to the point when other people were riding him so much that i couldn't use him so i was paying $350 a month for a horse that i wasn't even riding. Also they didn't teach me the proper way to ride i rode. An example would be they made me,during a show, and at home hit the horse with the crop in front of the girth which during the show i almost got disqualified for but i didnt know cause thats how they taught me. Also i had tried to form a bond with RAJ but it didn't work he was incapable of forming a bond because he was brain dead. I hope your barn is not or never turns out like my old one. 

I have since last year switched to a new barn and i love it so much i am finally moving forward and i have a 4yr goal now which is to plan or go to europe to pursue my jumping career.

Sorry it's so long but i just needed to get it out. 

this was me a RAJ


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

you sure look happy in that vid. that is a horrible barn. why would you stay there anyway?


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

wow yeah that sounded horrible


----------



## BarnBum444 (Dec 13, 2009)

it was fine at first for the three years that i was there but then i started to understand more and i didn't like how they treated their horses like machines i mean one lesson i had i rode RAJ in then another kid came right after me after my hour long lesson and pulled him out of the stall and took him for another hour long lesson. i didn't like it so let's just say it was an eye opener and made me look back on everything else that had gone on.


----------

